# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Nordicor product 'tren e 200' feed back?

## imdevs28



----------


## vinmy004

Hey buddy I got the exact same one as u. Same serial number and eveything. I'm looking to start mine next week or week after. I also got there 400mg test mix. Let me no how you go with it good to keep track to see how we go. Let me no when you start and what's it like. Btw how much u running of it and what's your cycle just curious ? Good luck

----------


## austinite

> Hey buddy I got the exact same one as u. Same serial number and eveything. I'm looking to start mine next week or week after. I also got there 400mg test mix. Let me no how you go with it good to keep track to see how we go. Let me no when you start and what's it like. Btw how much u running of it and what's your cycle just curious ? Good luck


You can see the entire serial number? If so and they're the same, then that is NOT a good sign.

----------


## vinmy004

SorRy not serial number i meant reg number. The one at the bottom of the bottle. Has anyone tried nordicor before?

----------


## imdevs28

> Hey buddy I got the exact same one as u. Same serial number and eveything. I'm looking to start mine next week or week after. I also got there 400mg test mix. Let me no how you go with it good to keep track to see how we go. Let me no when you start and what's it like. Btw how much u running of it and what's your cycle just curious ? Good luck


Started 4 weeks ago at 250mg a week ran with test e 250 at 500mg a week which is quite a low dose but i've gained 4kgs with a 5% body fat ratio to begin with so i don't think i'm doing so bad. I feel the dose is too low tho and i need to bump the tren at least another 250mg along with another 250mg test. I feel i'd be getting a lot better gains without a certain condition i suffer from that prevents me from consuming as much food as i should be

----------


## imdevs28

4 weeks in*

----------


## tobyy

color looks good...

----------


## michael30

I know someone personally who has used this brand and got good results. But it is a u.g.l so i cant say if its dosed 100% accurately.

----------

